# Can tortoises survive upright?



## jordynayers (Oct 31, 2019)

I was wondering if a desert tortoise could survive for long periods of time (or any period of time) directly upright. Upright in the sense that his bum is facing downwards and his head and arms are facing upwards. I'm fully aware that they cannot survive completely upside down but upright is a different situation since their lungs are on the top of their shell and no pressure would be applied there. I looked at tortoise anatomy and the only thing i could see is that his Cloaca/Kidney are the things that pressure would be applied to.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 31, 2019)

jordynayers said:


> I was wondering if a desert tortoise could survive for long periods of time (or any period of time) directly upright. Upright in the sense that his bum is facing downwards and his head and arms are facing upwards. I'm fully aware that they cannot survive completely upside down but upright is a different situation since their lungs are on the top of their shell and no pressure would be applied there. I looked at tortoise anatomy and the only thing i could see is that his Cloaca/Kidney are the things that pressure would be applied to.




For what period of time?


----------



## jordynayers (Oct 31, 2019)

about 30 minutes maximum


----------



## wellington (Oct 31, 2019)

Why? Why is this tortoise having to do this?


----------



## jordynayers (Oct 31, 2019)

wellington said:


> Why? Why is this tortoise having to do this?


Basically, i hand-sewed him a carrying case since hes light enough and its kind of like a satchel so his head would be upright and his bum would be at the bottom of the satchel. I wanted to make sure he would be safe and if it goes successfully i may make him some more carrying-wear for a business i may/may not be starting.


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2019)

They might survive it, but its awkward, uncomfortable, and being removed from their familiar enclosure is stressful for them. Also, they tend to pee and poo when moved and when stressed. The little pocket will be a disgusting smelly mess. Even if you waterproof it to prevent leakage all over the place, the tortoise will be stewing in its own waste and covered with it during transit and upon arrival.

Sorry, but this is not a good idea.


----------



## jordynayers (Nov 1, 2019)

Tom said:


> They might survive it, but its awkward, uncomfortable, and being removed from their familiar enclosure is stressful for them. Also, they tend to pee and poo when moved and when stressed. The little pocket will be a disgusting smelly mess. Even if you waterproof it to prevent leakage all over the place, the tortoise will be stewing in its own waste and covered with it during transit and upon arrival.
> 
> Sorry, but this is not a good idea.


Actually he's somehow potty-trained and only pee/poo when we get home and absolutely loves to travel so i take him everywhere with me if i can so he can see new sights and he's so happy about it.


----------



## xMario (Nov 1, 2019)

jordynayers said:


> Actually he's somehow potty-trained and only pee/poo when we get home and absolutely loves to travel so i take him everywhere with me if i can so he can see new sights and he's so happy about it.



Im curious how can u tell he loves it or is happy about it? Does he wiggle with his tail or something?


----------



## jordynayers (Nov 1, 2019)

xMario said:


> Im curious how can u tell he loves it or is happy about it? Does he wiggle with his tail or something?


Whenever he's happy he comes out of his shell and walks around and then sits on his favorite thing in the area. When it comes to traveling in the bag i know he's happy because he has his little arms and head peering out the top when he's awake and just sits there and enjoys his journey!  He also only allows his tail to move out of his shell from the side when he's comfortable with an area and trusts the people in it.


----------



## Gijoux (Nov 1, 2019)

jordynayers said:


> Basically, i hand-sewed him a carrying case since hes light enough and its kind of like a satchel so his head would be upright and his bum would be at the bottom of the satchel. I wanted to make sure he would be safe and if it goes successfully i may make him some more carrying-wear for a business i may/may not be starting.


Since this would be a very bad idea for MOST tortoises I wouldn't consider it for a business. You might end up being responsible for problems associated with this practice. Tortoises should not be carried around routinely. They need the security of their home. They require proper temperature and humidity which would not be possible if they are taken out of their enclosures and placed in a caring bag.


----------



## Bush (Nov 1, 2019)

We have two homes and travel back and forth in our plane. We have a small dog carrier we put our two sulcatas in with a warm towel for the hour flight. They have their heads and legs out checking things out the whole time. They are 16 months old and we have been doing this the last year. No problems.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 1, 2019)

Tom said:


> They might survive it, but its awkward, uncomfortable, and being removed from their familiar enclosure is stressful for them. Also, they tend to pee and poo when moved and when stressed. The little pocket will be a disgusting smelly mess. Even if you waterproof it to prevent leakage all over the place, the tortoise will be stewing in its own waste and covered with it during transit and upon arrival.
> 
> Sorry, but this is not a good idea.


That is EXACTLY the image I got after reading the post.
Use a box lined with newspaper, etc. Something you can throw away or bleach clean and that allows the tortoise to lay flat.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 1, 2019)

Bush said:


> We have two homes and travel back and forth in our plane. We have a small dog carrier we put our two sulcatas in with a warm towel for the hour flight. They have their heads and legs out checking things out the whole time. They are 16 months old and we have been doing this the last year. No problems.



How la4ge are these guys? I need a truck to move our Sully about! And a heavy duty lift upstairs!


----------



## Sleppo (Nov 1, 2019)

Not a good idea at all.

Humans tend to want to impose human feelings onto animals, I am not sure why we do this but it can be detrimental to the animals health all for the sake of pleasing us. It's called anthropomorphizing, please re-consider your idea. Torts really just need us as their keepers to try and mimic their natural environment to keep them healthy, your idea will be very stressful for your tort whether you want to realize it or not. Sounds like you are putting your own needs over what is best for your tort without realizing it. Please don't take any of this feedback as being mean/bullying just trying to help you avoid some problems. Besides this is coming from a lady who sings to her cat children so loudly that the neighbors complain.


----------



## Bush (Nov 1, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> How la4ge are these guys? I need a truck to move our Sully about! And a heavy duty lift upstairs!


They are still small. Both about 1 pound each. But growing fast.


----------



## wellington (Nov 1, 2019)

Like most have said, this is a bad idea. Carry him in a proper carrier that he can lay flat in like hes suppose to.
He is not happy nor does he enjoy any of that. He is a tortoise not a dog or cat or a child.
Give him a proper home and leave him be and find a dog or cat to use as your "designer pet" that you have a need to have travel with you like all the stars that have to drag their poor dogs all over.
Btw no animal wants to go every place with its owners. Some places just are not safe to drag an animal or child.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 1, 2019)

Too bad tortoises can't yank their eyes wide open and scream when they are stressed.
They just get sick....And die.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2019)

I'll add my two cents - no, don't do it!


----------



## Relic (Nov 1, 2019)

Is there any realistic way to differentiate between a happy tortoise face and a fearful tortoise face? They have no facial smile/frown ability, and I, for the life of me, can see no way to judge happiness from sadness, based on the appearance of the face and/or movement of the legs. Of course, it took me darn near 40 years to figure out some of my wife's moods...


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Nov 1, 2019)

Hmm? Her description of happy seems to jibe with my observations especially in one area: the tail. None of my male Redfoots nor Hingebacks ever let their tail out unless they are taking a dump, mating or really relaxed/happy. As for the girls it's hard to tell as they're so stubby. Is this not generally true?


----------



## Tamihealey5163 (Nov 1, 2019)

I myself am an urban tortoise owner! Although I don't carry him upright...my Sully goes on outings with me ALL the time! We walk to the park every day...we go to the ocean...he LOVES going to the beach! We've gone to music in the park where he gets a different type of exercise that the park provides cuz the terrain is hilly-er for him to get his exercise on those legs and he gets to climb over small overturned logs in the forest type setting. If we go downtown to music on the square he likes to lay on the toasty warm cement and soon enough i find him sleeping in that famous "L" position we've all grown to love. Just as some people may comment how do we know if they.re happy? I respond, how do you know they are not? My torty has been a beautiful source of public education and awareness since i got him at 4 weeks old. He's the most spoiled...perfectly fed... 6 year old shell baby! If this is all her shell baby knows then who are we to state that it is not happy. My vet...a tortoise specialist(i lucked out there!) Knows of my living arrangement and husbandry practices and said I've got a BEAUTIFUL example of a sulcata and is in Supreme health! So, although I agree that maybe the carrier isn't appropriate for long periods of time...My hats off to her for enjoying her shell baby and for being smart enough to at least write into this forum so she can make the best educated decision for herself and her young one


----------



## jordynayers (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you so much


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 2, 2019)

William Lee Kohler said:


> Hmm? Her description of happy seems to jibe with my observations especially in one area: the tail. None of my male Redfoots nor Hingebacks ever let their tail out unless they are taking a dump, mating or really relaxed/happy. As for the girls it's hard to tell as they're so stubby. Is this not generally true?


My DT often "wags" his tail, but at a reduced speed, of course. He'll do it just walking along. I've never figured out why.


----------



## chartle (Nov 3, 2019)

xMario said:


> Im curious how can u tell he loves it or is happy about it? Does he wiggle with his tail or something?


----------



## chartle (Nov 3, 2019)

How did you potty train it?


----------



## chartle (Nov 3, 2019)

Sleppo said:


> Not a good idea at all.
> 
> Humans tend to want to impose human feelings onto animals, I am not sure why we do this but it can be detrimental to the animals health all for the sake of pleasing us. It's called anthropomorphizing, please re-consider your idea. Torts really just need us as their keepers to try and mimic their natural environment to keep them healthy, your idea will be very stressful for your tort whether you want to realize it or not. Sounds like you are putting your own needs over what is best for your tort without realizing it. Please don't take any of this feedback as being mean/bullying just trying to help you avoid some problems. Besides this is coming from a lady who sings to her cat children so loudly that the neighbors complain.


We have 2 1 year old Sulcata that like to cuddle at night before going to bed, 1 lays on my husbands lap and he rocks it to sleep before bed, the other lays on my chest and I rub her shell, she sticks her whole neck out and lays it next to my neck and goes to sleep, then go to bed and sleep for the night!


----------



## queen koopa (Nov 3, 2019)

Bush said:


> We have two homes and travel back and forth in our plane. We have a small dog carrier we put our two sulcatas in with a warm towel for the hour flight. They have their heads and legs out checking things out the whole time. They are 16 months old and we have been doing this the last year. No problems.


This seems to be the best way to move baby Sulcatas. Private and humid. But a Tortoise a satchel...


----------



## Kipley (Nov 3, 2019)

Have you transported the tortoise in this position yet? If so, how did they tolerate it?

A few weeks ago I picked up a 5.6 lb Redfoot. I'm new to tortoises as well. Due to miscommunication the owners drove to my local Costco to meet me two hours before I was expecting them. When they called to tell me where they were parked, I was close by but had my 3 Greyhounds in the SUV with us. So I put the Tortoise table in the back with the dogs, but held the tortoise on my lap for the ride home to keep it away from the dogs (I wasn't driving). The owners told me to hold him with plastron against my chest so he'd feel secure. Sure - that works if you are stationary, but add the stress of moving, stranger holding you, etc. and it becomes pretty messy fast. I was only 4 miles from home. First the tortoise peed all down the front of me. Then he peed again, Then there was a large semi solid bowel movement. As I was trying to move him from my chest to the floor mat, he had another large bowel movement, liquid this time. By the time we got those 4 miles home, I had to strip in the garage and throw clothes in washer, including underwear and socks...both the tortoise and I had to shower, and luckily I have leather seats and WeatherTech floor mats so the clean up wasn't too involved.
But yeah, I don't think this is a good position to transport a tortoise in...


----------



## DesertGirl (Nov 6, 2019)

chartle said:


> We have 2 1 year old Sulcata that like to cuddle at night before going to bed, 1 lays on my husbands lap and he rocks it to sleep before bed, the other lays on my chest and I rub her shell, she sticks her whole neck out and lays it next to my neck and goes to sleep, then go to bed and sleep for the night!


My DT does the same thing. Hubs is retired and they spend the days outside together. When I get home from work (hey someone’s gotta keep food on the table), Ms Shell is ready for cuddles with mom.


----------



## Dovey (Nov 6, 2019)

Kipley said:


> Have you transported the tortoise in this position yet? If so, how did they tolerate it?
> 
> A few weeks ago I picked up a 5.6 lb Redfoot. I'm new to tortoises as well. Due to miscommunication the owners drove to my local Costco to meet me two hours before I was expecting them. When they called to tell me where they were parked, I was close by but had my 3 Greyhounds in the SUV with us. So I put the Tortoise table in the back with the dogs, but held the tortoise on my lap for the ride home to keep it away from the dogs (I wasn't driving). The owners told me to hold him with plastron against my chest so he'd feel secure. Sure - that works if you are stationary, but add the stress of moving, stranger holding you, etc. and it becomes pretty messy fast. I was only 4 miles from home. First the tortoise peed all down the front of me. Then he peed again, Then there was a large semi solid bowel movement. As I was trying to move him from my chest to the floor mat, he had another large bowel movement, liquid this time. By the time we got those 4 miles home, I had to strip in the garage and throw clothes in washer, including underwear and socks...both the tortoise and I had to shower, and luckily I have leather seats and WeatherTech floor mats so the clean up wasn't too involved.
> But yeah, I don't think this is a good position to transport a tortoise in...


 I had a similar trip with a nervous fully grown blood python once. Lordy, lordy, it doesn't bear thinking about!


----------

